# PayPal - How to change my name?



## bluebloods (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi  

I want to start selling things like a business type project and have added a 'buy now' button to my site but when people click on it they have my personal email address not my business one =(

How can I stop this from happening?

And also I don't want people to have MY name I want them to just know the business name  

Anyone know what to do


----------



## elee (Dec 19, 2004)

Try 888-221-1161 to get a human at Paypal. It worked the last time I tried it. If you can't get through ask information at 800-555-1212.


----------



## Mike46 (Jul 6, 2005)

When I did this with my account I had to go to the paypal site and change the email that I wanted to use for the site. There is a option to add email address and choose which one you want to show.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

> And also I don't want people to have MY name I want them to just know the business name


To get a business name rather than an email address, you have to get the 3rd level account.

First level is "personal" (only paypal payments accepted)
Second level is *forgets word* (paypal and credit card payments accepted)
Third level is "business" [or something like that] (get a business name displayed instead of email address)


----------



## Mike46 (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes you are right about the company name being on the 3rd level, I didn't see the need for me to move up to that level so I just used web site standard, and then I created a email address that also was the name of my business and that's what appears on the site. Like you I was just concerned that my primary email address didn't show up since it was my personal email.


----------

